# Glucosamine and chondroitin



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just reading in the other thread "ouchy leg" about luxating patellas.
Well unfortunately my Jadzia has it in both her legs, grade 1.

So, we've been taking all the precautions we can think of, trying to keep her from jumping, slipping on bare floors, this seems to really throw her knee out, (we have a series of throw rugs spread across the kitchen lol), etc.

Now I've read in the other thread about glucosamine and chondroitin and someone said they give their pup 500mg/400mg a day but I heard that to much can cause problems because it's sugar based. Basically that's a 1/3 daily dose for a human.

So, I'd love to learn more about this suppliment, can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooh, interested as well.

My two don't have any joint problems that I know of but i'd love to start a preventative routine also!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm the one who gives that amount!! I read loads and loads on it and found nothing about it being sugar based anywhere there's no sugar in the tablets I give and after researching I decided on that amount. They do pet ones but I give human ones I'm more comfortable giving something I would take. 

You should speak to your vet about what to take


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Truthfully Glucosamine is an "amino sugar - Glucose" but i'm not sure it would affect blood sugar that way, and no as far as the label says I don't think it has any sugar sugar in it, sugar comes in many forms but anything eaten can affect blood levels. 

However according to a couple articles I read in conjunction to reading about the supplement - "researchers found that *excessive* glucosamine kills pancreatic cells, increasing the risk of developing diabetes" - in humans at least. So it's definitely important to ask the vet.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I'm the one who gives that amount!! I read loads and loads on it and found nothing about it being sugar based anywhere there's no sugar in the tablets I give and after researching I decided on that amount. They do pet ones but I give human ones I'm more comfortable giving something I would take.
> 
> You should speak to your vet about what to take


Hi,
As far as the sugar goes I don't think any is added but glucosamine is a glucose which is a sugar, that's about as much as I know.
I also would give human grade, I don't necessarily trust pet supply manufacturers to use good quality stuff for our furbabies.
Yep,I should talk to my vet and ask about it. When I talked to several of the vets at the practice where I go none mentioned suppliments and I didn't think to ask but I will go back and see what they say.
Thanks, I appreciate your reply


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How do you guys give the human tablets? They are HUGE. Brody is a pill and I can't imagine him willingly taking that big of a tablet. 

I have him on Hylox which is a chewable vet formulation glucosamine/chondroitin. It also contains turmeric (for pain control) and fish oil (anti-inflammatory). Also small amounts of vitamin E and zinc. I use it just a few times a week since he doesn't have any problems with knees (yet). 

Does anyone have research showing that gluc/choin works as a preventative?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> How do you guys give the human tablets? They are HUGE. Brody is a pill and I can't imagine him willingly taking that big of a tablet.
> 
> I have him on Hylox which is a chewable vet formulation glucosamine/chondroitin. It also contains turmeric (for pain control) and fish oil (anti-inflammatory). Also small amounts of vitamin E and zinc. I use it just a few times a week since he doesn't have any problems with knees (yet).
> 
> Does anyone have research showing that gluc/choin works as a preventative?


Tracy do you give Brody a multivitamin of any sort?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use the human form>>CVS Pharmacy brand regular strength glucosamine and chrondrotin per our vets advice>>>cheaper than the vet script and just as effective. We crush 1 500mg tablet in each bowl everyday for breakfast. Both Hannah and now Jasper have knee problems and with the pills they are doing great.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tracy daisy eats hers as a treat she's a total champ

Never seen anything as a preventative but it has worked on daisy but then I do wonder if her skipping was a growth thing as myfriends yorkie did the same at the same age maybe I'll take her off it see if There is a difference!! If it helps by building cartalidge then I can see it would make joints stronger

This is gonna sound diabolical but tbh the sugar doesn't bother me at all!! There is far more sugar and other things in kibble people feed their dogs without a thought so I'm not too worried about it


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Proven Effects of Glucosamine in Dogs

This web site is supposed to be info from a vet and they say 750 mg per 50lbs body weight.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

On half a tab there was no improvement at all :s oh who knows I'm not worried about it effecting her there's natural glucosamine in certain meats (chicken feet I think)


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> How do you guys give the human tablets? They are HUGE. Brody is a pill and I can't imagine him willingly taking that big of a tablet.


We can get it in capsule form here so I could just open a capsule and put the powder on Jadzia's food. Can you get capsules where you live?


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> On half a tab there was no improvement at all :s oh who knows I'm not worried about it effecting her there's natural glucosamine in certain meats (chicken feet I think)


There doesn't seem to be much solid research on the subject just yet leaving us to make the best guess.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, when I use up his Hylox, I might put him on a human grade one. Thanks guys! 

Sarah, you are lucky your dogs will gobble up anything.  I think I will try and get a tray of chicken feet too. I know they are very high in the glucosamine as well. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was gonna get some chicken feet too! Do you do them as a snack or part f a meal maybe they'll help the poo issue I have?? 
I do think everything is balance and your own decision to me I only feed raw and am very anti kibble (for personal reasons see poo issue lol) so they are raised ery naturally the way I see it is tere are worse ingredients in dog food than inthe glucosamine even if I maybe giving too much so I really am not concerned


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can give chicken feet as a supplement/treat or you can give it as part of a meal. It's very little meat, and mostly bone and cartilage with some fat/skin. It would be awesome to have on hand when there's a loose stool. Even better than chicken wing tips. If you get some extra large feet, you can just cut off their little fingers and feed them individually.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tracy, The ones I got for leila are much smaller than the normal ones i've seen. In face it says "smaller size" on the front of the bottle.
I put a touch of peanut butter on it and she takes it and it's just GONE. LOL She swallows it whole hahahaha.  She's a goof!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i just crush them with a pill crusher - been through lots of different types over the years, various human ones and pet ones currently giving Twig glyco flex III but tbh i think she was best off on flexadin


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I give the kind for dogs and cats, but not every day since my vet said it could lead to diabetes in the future so to go easy on them.
I give half a tablet crushed onto their food.

I read on another pet forum, that the human grade ones dont absorb as well so you need to also give Vitamin C on top.
I also, like a good few others on here, give salmon oil a couple of times a week, and Apple cider vinegar. x


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> vitamin c for dogs should be in a buffered form, which means that it should be received via Calcium Ascorbate instead of Ascorbic Acid (vitamin C for humans).


I had read before that dogs didn't need vitamin c because their bodies produce it but I just checked online and this is what I read.

Geesh, it is so difficult to get a real sense of accurate info on pet suppliments....
I get so confused  LOL


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My Dazy has lux. patella's in both legs and she takes 350mg Gluc. and 200mg of Chondroton which is 1/2 tablet for the brand she takes. It also has 12 mgs. of vitamin C . She also is on fish oil and Yucca Intensive drops. The Nupro is very good for dogs with Lux. Patella's too. Lots of good nutrients and heathy stuff.
I give her the one from Petco called "American Kennel Club Renewtrients Hip and Joint formula" The vet checked it out and said it was a good one and it crushes up pretty easy in her food. She will even eat it by itself. Has a little beef and cheese flavor added
I have seen improvements in the last 2 years since she has been on it. She used to limp more and favor one or the other leg, and now it is rare when I see this happen, usually only if she flies off the couch too fast
I take the human G/C tabs myself for my joints and I do think they have helped a lot....but I have also heard that some people never notice the difference.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> i think she was best off on flexadin



I give all my dogs Flexadin .


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I give all my dogs Flexadin .


it is actually the one ive had the best results with dont know why i tried the glyco flex III really, def going back to flexadin


----------



## 2chis (Mar 16, 2011)

*Can't have Glucosamine*

Puddles has a luxating patella and I had previously been giving her treats with glucosamine and chondroitin in them. Then she was diagnosed with diabetes about a month ago (not related - it had been brewing for a while). Anyways, since glucosamine affects blood sugar levels we can't give her that anymore. And on top of her luxating patella/limp, diabetes causes weakness in the hind legs, so now it's really bad. She's hobbling around like a little old lady and I feel awful. Does anyone know of a similar natural/suplement/product that would help?  Should I seek prescribed meds?


----------

